# Trump To Obama: Now Release Your College Records



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Donald Trump tells the press they are protecting President Obama.

"I'd like to know how does he get into Harvard, how does he get into Colombia if he isn't a very good student," Donald Trump told the press this morning in New Hampshire.

"If he wants to release it that's fine, if he doesn't want to release it that's fine too. But the word is he wasn't a very good student," Trump added.

RealClearPolitics - Video - Trump To Obama: Now Release Your College Records


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its called a free ride, hes been on one since birth, never had a real job, never had to work for a fuckin thing.



> I'd like to know how does he get into Harvard, how does he get into Colombia if he isn't a very good student


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish Trump would focus on other issues, like economy, jobs, jobs, jobs.. and forget the argument for the college transcript and the whole birth certificate. I think that issue is too late now.. The moron has been in office for 3+ years already.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Good for Trump!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

tsunami said:


> I wish Trump would focus on other issues, like economy, jobs, jobs, jobs.. and forget the argument for the college transcript and the whole birth certificate. I think that issue is too late now.. The moron has been in office for 3+ years already.


I agree with you but everytime the job issue or the economy issue or any other issue is brought up others other than Obama...well let's just say Obama paints a pretty nice picture. Atleast with the birth certificate he had to produce it and we all know he didn't WANT to. And why didn't he put this to rest two years ago? As far as it being to late I disagree. What if he was not born in this country? That can't be overlooked no matter how much time goes by. Now I hope he's forced to produce his college transcripts...why? Because he's a fraud and he will be exposed by his lies.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I agree with you but everytime the job issue or the economy issue or any other issue is brought up others other than Obama...well let's just say Obama paints a pretty nice picture. Atleast with the birth certificate he had to produce it and we all know he didn't WANT to. And why didn't he put this to rest two years ago? As far as it being to late I disagree. What if he was not born in this country? That can't be overlooked no matter how much time goes by. Now I hope he's forced to produce his college transcripts...why? Because he's a fraud and he will be exposed by his lies.


 Good argument there. There is no doubt that Obama is absolutely a fraud, but I think this man has built more insider connection than he has had 3 years ago. The only way to defeat this moron is tackle him on issues that really matter to the average American people, which are jobs, and where is this economy headed before we become slaves to the Chinese&#8230;


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Lol yous guys are trip, the whole birther/college thing is getting really silly now. Bash him on the shit that matters going on with this other crap is going to start having a reverse effect.*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Call it silly if you want but we all know the constitutution requires citizenship and until this is completely settled Americans want to make sure their President isn't an illegal alien.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Harvard has shown that they don't necessarilly want the highest calibur of people. They are more interested in admitting people that they can feel good about graduating.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*


trueblue said:



Call it silly if you want but we all know the constitutution requires citizenship and until this is completely settled Americans want to make sure their President isn't an illegal alien.

Click to expand...

its settled, he showed the long form, now they want the college records. its never ending, dissenters are going to always want something more and it just makes them look stupid, imo. Rather than arguing the real issues, hes wasting time on this shit.

The only saving grace is what Wolf mentioned, as least this crap isn't wasted on a viable candidate,but still how long is this dead horse going to get beaten.*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The media has been protecting this clown for so long, its about time we tear down these layers of secrecy in such a "transparent" president. We probably don't have a shot at addressing the 'real' issues during his reign, so at least we can expose him for who he is and hope the sheep dont make the same mistake in 2012.
If Trump really wanted to do this country a favor, he'd run as a Democrat. Otherwise he's another Perot who will split the ticket and fuck us over again.

---------- Post added at 09:25 ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 ----------

I think it was less a citizenship to most, then a "whats he hiding" issue. I had no illusion that his birth certificate would render him ineligible for office, but just show the damn thing already. He did, what can we get out of him next? Lets finally find out just who this guy is, where he came from, and how the hell did he get so far based on so little.


----------

